# Email Parsen regexp?



## downset04 (3. November 2005)

Hallo
Ich möchte diesen Ausdruck weiter verbessern ->
('^([a-zA-Z0-9\\-\\.\\_]+)'+'(\\@)([a-zA-Z0-9\\-\\.]+)'+'(\\.)([a-zA-Z]{2,4})$');
und zwar indem ich keinen punkt am anfang u ende setzten kann zb vor dem @ 
das mach ich so [a-zA-Z][\w\.-]*[a-zA-Z0-9](\\@ -> wie mach ich aber dass zb der Punkt nicht mehrmals hintereinander vorkommen darf zb ... sondern nur einzeln sein darf? auch nach dem @ darf ja eigenltich kein Punkt sein oder? oder stimmt das '(\\@)([a-zA-Z0-9\\-\\.]+)'+'(\\.)([a-zA-Z]{2,4})$'); darf nach @ein Strich kommen alse @- 

thx downset04


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. November 2005)

Hallo!

  Warum denn immer alles selber bauen?
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/validator/
  -> EmailValidator

  Gruss Tom


----------

